# Blu-ray Recorders Take Majority of Market



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*1.5 times faster than DVD replaced VHS.*


> Blu-ray Disc recording drives recently surpassed 50 percent market share for DVD recorders, according to a report released last week by market research firm GfK. That's up from just 10 percent market share as of October 2007.
> 
> The shift can be attributed both to the disappearance of HD DVD in early 2008 and falling prices on Blu-ray hardware, the study said. In fact, Blu-ray recording's rise mirrors that of the VHS to DVD-R shift that took place in 2002, although at a much faster pace.
> 
> ...


Source: www.mediabiz.com/news/retailbridge/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a shame that the recorders aren't available in the US by and large. I don't know if I'd buy one today but I have enjoyed having a DVD recorder and miss the functionality of being able to save a program.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

This is actually pretty amazing news considering the economy, and it's going to cause a lot of people to eat their words. It shows two things: customers WERE waiting until there was a single HD standard, and then until the prices came down on the players. One without the other wasn't enough.

It also helps that Blu-Rays from all studios, including some big hits like The Dark Knight, are becoming available.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I saw this and considered posting it here, but for the most part this is elsewhere and not here in the US. To Mr. Shadows point I think a lot of folks have opted for thier computers to handle this type of thing, which could skew the reulst being a different platform, much like the PS3 is to a BluRay player. 

My next computer will have a BluRay Recording Drive, 50 GB baby!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> My next computer will have a BluRay Recording Drive, 50 GB baby!


Bring your wallet...the decent ones with something over 4X speed are going in Japan for about $800-$900 in American dollars...

I think you'll have to wait perhaps until about 2010 or so...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Bring your wallet...the decent ones with something over 4X speed are going in Japan for about $800-$900 in American dollars...
> 
> I think you'll have to wait perhaps until about 2010 or so...


You might be looking in the wrong spots then: LG 6x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136137 $249.99


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> You might be looking in the wrong spots then: LG 6x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136137 $249.99


I said the DECENT ones...

IMHO, anything less than 12X is too slow...with a disk of 60 GB....just think how long this unit will take....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh sure...and the next thing you'll be saying is I need a 50x speed...

Hey, it is all relative man!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Oh sure...and the next thing you'll be saying is I need a 50x speed...
> 
> Hey, it is all relative man!


24X would be nice...but at least 12X, unless you enjoy burning BD DVD's and napping alot.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I multitask man, burn and work at the same time meester!


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

IIP said:


> This is actually pretty amazing news considering the economy, and it's going to cause a lot of people to eat their words. It shows two things: customers WERE waiting until there was a single HD standard, and then until the prices came down on the players. One without the other wasn't enough.
> 
> It also helps that Blu-Rays from all studios, including some big hits like The Dark Knight, are becoming available.


the article said blu-ray drives;

to me this means people (or businesses) are taking advantage of the added capacity for daily/weekly backups. these things aren't necessarily hooked up to the family TV.

and what was the market share of dvd-r drives compared to dvd set-top players?

i have a dvd-r drive that is about 5 years old, and i haven't burned a dvd in over 3 years, seeing how flash drives offer gigabytes of capacity for backup.

i don't think an increase in the sale of blu-ray drives will correlate with an increase of blu-ray movie sales.

i think the author of that article was trying to forcibly create some relevance to the increase of recorder drive sales to the increasing number of hdtv's.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

The other question is how much is good media running?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I was at Best Buy on Saturday, for 1 single layer Sony BD-R it was $18.99, the rerwritable were $2 or $3 less. This is down about $8 since the last time I checked. I'll probably never buy a component BD recorder, never bought a standalone CD burner, never bought a standalone DVD burner, the BD burner I have in my PC suites me fine. I typically don't archive stuff. I'll either record, watch then delete on my DVR, or buy it. Plus having a blu ray burner drive in a PC means striping copy protection just got a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Here are two links also about Blu-Ray
http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/111749/the-best-and-worst-tech-products-of-2008/
They give Blu-Ray one of the tops in worst Tech for the yr.
Even with Blu-Ray support, Sony Flagship PS3 can't gain on Xbox or the Pact Leader Wii.
http://videogames.yahoo.com/feature/console-wars-who-won-08-/1276642


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> Here are two links also about Blu-Ray
> http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/111749/the-best-and-worst-tech-products-of-2008/
> They give Blu-Ray one of the tops in worst Tech for the yr.
> Even with Blu-Ray support, Sony Flagship PS3 can't gain on Xbox or the Pact Leader Wii.
> http://videogames.yahoo.com/feature/console-wars-who-won-08-/1276642


Yahoo only rated Blu Ray low because of the Movie Media prices. If they'd both to actually *SHOP* for Blu Ray, they'd have no problems finding the media at competitive prices.

Ignorant press reports like this grossly distort the fact that they only are talking about retail pricing, which no one in their right mind pays.

I have yet to pay more than $15.99 for any Blu Ray disk (except 1) out of the 35 I own to date...

The key is to *SHOP* - one common way to get the price down is to maky your list of preferred titiles, and then when Best Buy or Amazon has the "Buy One Get One Free" or "Buy Two get One Free" promotions, pull the trigger...the average price drops to about $14 - $15 each....

Another is to watch sales...Walmart had 4 Blu Rays this past week in stores for $10...Frys had 8 for under $14.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

are these numbers for just stand-alone boxes or for BD-Rs as well?
and as for recording times, why not just keep a DVR burner connected and use that for burning compressed files/short series while the bluray takes care of putting the past 5 seasons of south park on a single disc for ya?


----------

